
US-VISIT to increase number of fingerprints on entry to USA - ralph
http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/26/1944228
======
ralph
I was already dubious about travelling to the USA from the UK. That the US
government is planning to increase their pointless measures just makes me more
convinced. Am I alone in thinking that any benefits for running a start-up in
the USA aren't worth the hassle of entry? I think start-ups can be successful
in Europe, e.g., London.

